# Linux Shell Befehle mit PHP ausführen



## hoctar (26. September 2008)

Hallo 
Kann mir einer sagen wie ich Linux Shell befehle mit PHP ausführen kann ?
Ich habe es schon mit der Funktion exec() und system() versucht aber es funktioniert nicht.
Ich will z.B. "ifconfig" aufrufen und mir den wert wieder zurück geben lassen.


----------



## spex (26. September 2008)

Manche Anbieter verbieten Funktionen wie exec() und passthru() aus Sicherheitsgründen.
So lässt sich uteranderem das open_basdir() in der php.ini umgehen.

Evtl. mal mit dem Support sprechen, ich glaube aber nicht daran das die dir das in der php.ini freischalten.


----------



## hoctar (27. September 2008)

der server gehört mir .. läuft debian drauf mit apache und php


----------



## nop0x90 (27. September 2008)

```
<?php
passthru("ping 127.0.0.1", $ret);
echo($ret);
?>
```
Entsprechender Benutzer benötigt Rechte um das Programm "ping" auszuführen.


----------



## hoctar (27. September 2008)

das funktiiniert schonmal gut ^^
ich möchte ein bash script ausführen(welches durch ein befehl in der linux commando zeile ausgeführt wird), welches über ein socket mit einem switch kommuniziert .. das geht leider nicht und ich kann leider mit dieser funktion z.B. ifconfig nicht abfragen 
wenn ich den command eingebe, steht da erstma "Connected to /tmp/ppd.sock 1" dann kommt der eine weitere meldung mit dem status ..

also im grunde genommen will ich nur ein befehl im linux commander eingeben und den rückwert zurück bekommen


----------



## nop0x90 (28. September 2008)

```
<?php
echo('<center><textarea style="width:735px; height:310px;" disabled="true">'.trim(shell_exec("ifconfig")).'</textarea></center>');
?>
```
*Entsprechender Benutzer benötigt Rechte um das Programm "ifconfig" auszuführen!*

**KLICK HIER**


----------



## hoctar (29. September 2008)

ich habe vollen zugriff zum server .. kann mich als root einloggen und alles .. auf der console funktioniert alles, aber wenn ich das über php mache, wird nix ausgegeben 
die php Datei hat 777. Muss ich irgendwie noch was machen ?


----------



## spikaner (30. September 2008)

Ich Tippe mal auf die Rechte des Users (in den meisten fällen wwwrun oder so ähnlich) dieser benötigt die Rechte um das Script (anderer User) ausführen zu dürfen.

mfg Spikaner


----------

